# First ABT's



## abomb (Dec 21, 2009)

Smoked my first ABT's yesterday...I stuffed them with Cream Cheese, Monterey Jack Cheese and Garlic Powder...Pretty simply for such an amazing taste...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Getting the Jap's prepped...


Ready for filling...


Ready to be wrapped...


Ready for the smoker...


The end results...


----------



## k5yac (Dec 21, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## stestardi (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks beautiful.  What did you smioke them on, and what time and temperature?


----------



## flash (Dec 21, 2009)

But, but, but......no Little Smokies 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Still look great!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 21, 2009)

They Look Delicious...


----------



## ozark rt (Dec 21, 2009)

Hooked now aren't you?


----------



## abomb (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes, I am definately hooked.  I am already planning on what I want to do next weekend!  I smoked these puppies on my GOSM.  It was my first time to use this new smoker.  This was my second smoke ever.  I cooked them for about an hour and fifteen minutes or so, basically until they looked good and done! Thanks for the comments guys.  Catch ya on the flip side.


----------



## stestardi (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks, ABOMB.  Do you recall what the temp was?  I like how the bacon crisped up.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 22, 2009)

Those looked great and really nice bacon, not just the crispyness of it but nice meaty bacon.


----------



## chefrob (Dec 22, 2009)

nice job!


----------



## cheapchalee (Dec 22, 2009)

Good loking ABT's.  They are worth the time and effort, just don't last to long. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Charlie


----------



## etcher1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Good lookin stuff, I never made any. Going have to try to.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Dec 22, 2009)

Those look amazing


----------



## k5yac (Dec 22, 2009)

He was hooked on these for a while now... he is just now figuring out how to roll his own.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 22, 2009)

Very nice there Abomb. I like your choice of fillings and sometimes I like alittle meat threwn in with the too. Bit you should make about a couple dozen because if you have ever had them chilled alittle or better just out of the refrig they are really good that way to. I have just learned to keep stock on some of the smoked products around in the frig or even the freezer it makes for fast eats.


----------



## abomb (Dec 22, 2009)

I did these in a GOSM vertical gasser.  I used apple chips and smoked them for about an hour and 15 minutes @ 225°F.


----------

